# How do you smoke a whole pig?



## cheech (Mar 21, 2010)

I have dug all over the place to find tips and tricks for smoking a whole hog. I can not find any information on how to roast a pig.

1. I have learned that a good idea for keeping the pig cool to use a kiddy pool filled with ice until you are ready to smoke it.

2. Score the skin to help the smoke penetrate the meat

3. Place chickens inside the belly of the pig to aid with having the meat heat up uniformly.

Other ideas?


----------



## bbally (Mar 21, 2010)

What style of pig roast do you want to have?

That will let us help you put together the fixin's

These are luau pigs I did a while back:


----------



## cheech (Mar 21, 2010)

I am not really sure what kind yet. Not sure how to decide. I have a rig large enough but do not have a nice tray to cook it on like you have in your picture.


----------



## bbally (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't cook them on that stainless tray.  I cook them on the racks and move them to the tray.  Using butchers twine to truss them up so I can move them around after then are finished.


----------



## mr mac (Mar 21, 2010)

We're all thinking it so let me be the one to say it...


Get a really _big_ pack rolling papers...


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88258

Here is how we do it, we don't score the skin, we smoke it skin side up for the first 8-12 hours (size of pig depends), them we flip it over to add our sauce, the skin acts as a bowl.


We are planning on doing another one for Easter and will do a step by step pictorial.


----------



## autoferret (Mar 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

Mr Mac, you beat me to it.


----------



## captmoby (Mar 21, 2010)

What I have used with great success was a 2'x4' section of shelving. The kind with the round posts on the corners. A 150lb pig can be secured to the shelving with wire around the legs. Kind of like it is sitting on it's haunches. This makes it easy for several people to move it in and out of the smoker. When done you can remove the shelving and I usualy will then slide the whiole thing on to a large sheet of cutting board material. Dont forget to keep the mouth open during smoking with a 2x4 or something for the apple or pineapple in the mouth for looks when done. A good pig deserves a good looking hat when done as well. Also foil the tail and ears assuming you want something for public viewing. At 150lbs plan on a good 24 hr smoke.


----------



## cheech (Mar 21, 2010)

Love the idea of the shelves. My smoker is set up kind of like a T. My firebox connects to the smoke chamber in the middle. So I need to be careful that I do not drip too much fat or there is a chance that I will start a grease fire. This has not been a problem when I do shoulders. I suspect that is because there is just not the same amount of fat that comes off of a shoulder.


----------



## katie bratt (Jun 9, 2012)

How Long do i let it cool to cut it and what is the best way to let it cool


----------



## pigman jim (Jun 17, 2012)

Katie Bratt said:


> How Long do i let it cool to cut it and what is the best way to let it cool


Katie,

No need to let the pig cool. Pull it off the smoker and take it right over to a carving table.

Here's more details than you asked for <grin>:

We use saw horses with 2x12 planks covered with a plastic shower curtain (for a couple of bucks at the discount store). We cover the area with a case of kale (greens) both for decoration plus to add a layer of insulation under the pig. The pig is too hot to carve with bare hands. I have a pair of thick rubberized insulated gloves that I got at a kitchen supply store that let me handle it without discomfort. I also have a large cutting board, a chef knife, and several disposable pans (and a couple of 3 mil trash bags in trash cans for bones, fat, and such). As guests walk through the line, I'm rapidly cutting off chunks of meat and slicing them to keep the pans full.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi all, 

So I was asked today if I would be able to smoke a whole hog for a party next year.  Haven't done a whole hog yet, but have been looking for a chance to.  So here's my reason to.  

This summer I will do one or 2 test smokes of a whole hog.  In prep, I reviewed this thread and noted that a couple of you stated 12-14 hours of pit time.  Prior to this, and with the butts I usually do, you look at 1 1/2 hours per pound.  A small 50 pound whole pig would take way more than 12-14 hours based on that.  I'm I missing something?  Is it smoking at a higher temp?  How are you prepping the pig?  Is there more details somewhere?

Any help would be great.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, and for the record, I have a Oaklahoma Joe Longohorn Smoker with the side firebox.  Smoking chamber is 38" x 19".  Is this big enough for a small hog?













6 butts.JPG



__ dwolfpak
__ Jun 22, 2014


----------



## geerock (Jun 22, 2014)

Gonna need larger than that.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 22, 2014)

I was afraid of that.  I'll have to look around to find a rental for now.  I was hoping to upgrade to a larger, trailer unit in a couple years, but need something to get by with sooner.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## caribou89 (Jun 23, 2014)

dwolfpak said:


> Hi all,
> So I was asked today if I would be able to smoke a whole hog for a party next year.  Haven't done a whole hog yet, but have been looking for a chance to.  So here's my reason to.
> 
> This summer I will do one or 2 test smokes of a whole hog.  In prep, I reviewed this thread and noted that a couple of you stated 12-14 hours of pit time.  Prior to this, and with the butts I usually do, you look at 1 1/2 hours per pound.  A small 50 pound whole pig would take way more than 12-14 hours based on that.  I'm I missing something?  Is it smoking at a higher temp?  How are you prepping the pig?  Is there more details somewhere?
> ...


I don't think you should think of it as a 50 lb piece of meat. Think of it as a couple of shoulders an a couple of rib racks and a couple of hams. Because the meat is spread out and not one giant piece of meat weighing 50 lbs, it can be done in a lot less time. I wouldn't think a 50 lb hog would even need 24 hours, but I've never done a whole pig.


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 23, 2014)

caribou89 said:


> I don't think you should think of it as a 50 lb piece of meat. Think of it as a couple of shoulders an a couple of rib racks and a couple of hams. Because the meat is spread out and not one giant piece of meat weighing 50 lbs, it can be done in a lot less time. I wouldn't think a 50 lb hog would even need 24 hours, but I've never done a whole pig.



So would you do it belly up with the skin spread open?


----------



## geerock (Jun 23, 2014)

I like to brine and butterfly the whole thing. After years of using an offset smoker for whole hog, I actually have, in the last 3 years, gone to the caja china box style cooking and installed a Smoke Daddy.  Best pig by far and much shorter roast time.


----------



## morning wood (Jun 25, 2014)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

I just did a smaller hog last weekend and posted a few pictures if you want to look.

The pig was 80lbs and was around 4 feet long.  We cooked at 325 degrees for around 3 ½ hours until we got the color we wanted than backed down to 250 for another 4 hours until we got an internal temp of 160.  That was an odd cook but it shows you can have an "edible" hog in under 8.

Normally when we cook whole hog they are closer to 180 – 200lbs and we smoke for about 16 hours at 225-250.  The hog would be injected multiple times throughout the cook and we are looking for an internal temp around 185 – 195.  

A word of caution.  Whole hog can be very fatty and has the possibility to clog the grease trap in your smoker resulting in a possible fire hazard.  A few years back we were cooking one on a rotisserie over open flame with a center plate diverting the grease away from the fire to reduce flareups.  3 hours into the cook the trap got plugged and all the grease in the diverting plate caught fire and subsequently caught the pig on fire.  The pig continued to spin in the rack fully engulfed in flames until we could get a garden hose to put everything out.  We fired it back up and continued to cook.  It was one of the best hogs we have done but I don’t plan on charbroiling a whole hog ever again.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"  DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="371">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footer"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="index heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of figures"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="envelope return"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="footnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="line number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="page number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="endnote text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="table of authorities"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="macro"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="toa heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Bullet 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Number 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Closing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="List Continue 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Message Header"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Salutation"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Date"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Note Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Block Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Hyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Document Map"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Plain Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="E-mail Signature"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Top of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal (Web)"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Acronym"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Address"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Cite"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Code"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Definition"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Keyboard"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Preformatted"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Sample"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Typewriter"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="HTML Variable"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Normal Table"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="annotation subject"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="No List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Outline List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Simple 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Classic 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Colorful 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Columns 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Grid 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table List 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Contemporary"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Elegant"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Professional"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Subtle 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Web 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Balloon Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"   Name="Table Theme"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"   Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"   Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"   Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:8.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:107%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## james1nc (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok im jumping in at the end but heres how I do my whole hogs , with my pig cooker I prefer a 90-120lb pig. 100lb pig on my cooker will take 8 hours . I don't score the skin , put the hog rib side down until the shoulder bone will twist  and almost come out then your 90% done. turn the hog over and apply sauce of your choice and you can start snacking on the ribs . let the hog keep cooking for about another hour. by flippin the hog you are allowing the juices to rest back into the meat. My cooker is old school I dont have a thermometer I use the hand on the grill for 2 seconds and temp is perfect .''sorry the way I was taught''. Flipping a hog can be a challenge but I have an extra grate I put over the hog and flip it . watch my post for July 4th im doing a whole hog with Qviews


----------



## dwolfpak (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning Wood said:


> [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]
> 
> I just did a smaller hog last weekend and posted a few pictures if you want to look.
> 
> ...


LOL, sounds like a tasty option, but I'll take your advice and avoid it...


----------

